# What is a Fair Price for U-Pick Grapes?



## ibglowin (Sep 15, 2010)

There was an ad in Sunday's local paper for U-Pick grapes up in Abiquiu, NM about 25 miles North of me (think Georgia O'Keeffe country).

I called to get info and it was an older woman who answered. She said they wanted $1.00 a pound!






I was thinking U-Pick should be in the $0.35 - 0.70 (max) range.

I mean I paid $0.75 a pound for my Cabernet and Merlot 2 weeks ago and didn't have to pick them.....

She said the vines were about 20 years old and they had 250 vines and probably about 1000 pounds of grapes to get rid of.

I thanked her but think I will probably pass unless someone chimes in and tells me Baco Noir makes something totally incredible.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 15, 2010)

Unless you are enamoured with Baco Noir, I would pass also - actually I will pass. We have them available at Willsboro and they could be picked this week and are up for grabs- free to the picker. We only have 12 vines but around 300 pounds. Today I gave away 300 pounds of St. Pepin to a wine making cooperator. He is trying a buttery barrel fermentation on them- should be interesting. I took 14 samples today at Willsboro to see where the rest of them stant sugar and acid wise. I expect we will pick about 10 of them on Saturday weather permitting.


Anyways back to your question - if they have small supply, they ask what they want and feel is fair compensation to themselves figuring they don't need to sell them to everyone who asks since they have a small amount. Pass on them if too high for you and pick up some more of the kinds you like ( I don't care for Baco Noir myself).


----------



## xanxer82 (Sep 15, 2010)

Rich, I wish you could ship some down here!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 15, 2010)

Dan these grapes are given to volunteer cooperators this year that agree to pick the grapes or at leas help and then agree to make wine from the,. They provide notes they keep in the process as well as share a bottle or two for tastings where the wine will be reviewed in blind tastings. We are hoping to get a broader range of winemakers and potential growers involved. We can easily give them away, but being part of Extension- we are trying to turn this whole process into a learning experience. I wish you were closer, you could certainly participate and we would benefit from your winemaking experience.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Rich,

Thats exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## JimCook (Sep 16, 2010)

As a point of reference, I'm paying around $1.30-$1.80/pound for fresh California grapes this year, which is higher than last year at least in part due to transportation pricing increases. There are disadvantages to having a central location, at times. 


- Jim


----------



## DaveL (Aug 13, 2013)

IB, are you familiar with Vivac winery in NM? I am related to them through marriage. I need to get to know them and get some advice! Any way I hear they make good product?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 13, 2013)

Sure, there just up the road a bit. They are working hard and trying to be very trendy/cutting edge in the business. Lots of energy for two young couples so hopefully they will do well. 

Time will tell!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 14, 2013)

For U pick, around here is between .50 and $1.00 a pound depending on type.


----------



## DaveL (Aug 14, 2013)

IB 
That's the impression I got from the website. My relatives that have had some of their wine say the red is really good. 
Dave


----------



## Winofarmer (Aug 14, 2013)

In our area last weekend .50 a pound for Seval Blanc, and Traminette


----------



## randomhero (Aug 14, 2013)

Im in the finger lakes region right near seneca lake and they charge for the cab sauv $1.80 per pound. 

Does that sound bad?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 14, 2013)

randomhero said:


> Im in the finger lakes region right near seneca lake and they charge for the cab sauv $1.80 per pound.
> 
> Does that sound bad?



I can get 36lbs of Lodi Cabernet or Old Vine Zin grapes for about $50, and I don't have to pick them. $1.80/lb sounds high to me.


----------



## randomhero (Aug 14, 2013)

Forgot to add that they crush them for you and if you dont have a press they will do that too


----------

